# Animal Crossing Aesthetic Cores



## Fruitcup (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm the kind of animal crossing player that really likes to make my town/island aesthetically pleasing, basically I love decorating/landscaping. 
It's been interesting and really fun to see how different aesthetic "cores" have developed in our animal crossing "culture (lol)" like cottage, kid, fairy, European, Japanese, city, etc.

Personally I didn't consider any core when designing my island. The inspiration for the look of my island revolved around the blue iron stairs & bridge and pears.
My favorite islands to visit are ones that aren't forests, any kind of town/city and I'm in, I guess I really like pavement lol 

What do you guys think about these cores and do you have a favorite ac aesthetic?


----------



## meggiewes (Dec 4, 2020)

I really like cottagecore because I am a huge fan of the mori girl style. I also really like the super cute "pink and white town aesthetic" which has developed into fairycore (I think?). It is super cute and I love looking at it.



Spoiler: rant about the something-core label



I dislike the word "something-core" because it reminds me of two things: gatekeeping "hardcore" gamers who like to say that women can't play video games (and if something isn't brutally hard then it isn't worth playing) and non-gamer people trying to look hip because video games are apparently cool now even though those are the type of people who bullied people for playing video games in the first place. Yes, that is a huge generalization, but how is how it really looks to somebody who has been playing and enjoying games for a long time.



Alright. I didn't want to ruin anybody's fun today in what is supposed to be a lighthearted aesthetic title, but I really feel like I need to say my rant so I can finally let it go, so I just stuck it behind a spoiler. Even though it is technically on topic because that is how I truly feel about the whatever-cores. I don't mind the styles. I just hate that label and I am sure it is just a generational thing.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 4, 2020)

I can't really say that I like any particular island theme(s). For me, it's all about execution, and I also like a balance between functionality (how easy it is to traverse the island) and appearance. 



Spoiler: Mini rant about "-core"



I'm not a fan of the "-core" labelling either. To me, calling an island "X-themed" or "Y style" already suffices, and "-core" just sounds like a term that "influencers" use to sound quirky, get more likes on social media, and best the aLgOriThMs.



To be clear, I don't have anything against anyone who uses the labelling. I think it's a social media thing, all of which I have pretty much grown weary of.


----------



## Mick (Dec 4, 2020)

I didn't take my inspiration from any of the 'aesthetics', instead just going for a woodsy theme with various areas that I try to fit into the general setting. I don't think I'd be able to decorate an entire island in a single style without a lot of repetition and with some originality.

I do have to agree that the whole -core label is kind of dumb. Cottagecore is cottage themed, kiddiecore is kiddie themed. Why did we need a new term for this? As you can see we already had one and it is "themed" lol

It's actually become a running joke between me and an AC friend. Where a few little tents are is tentcore. Undecorated areas become emptycore. The little square of path that doesn't have furniture on it? Parking lot core. 

I guess it just doesn't fit the culture that we have here.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 4, 2020)

While I am going for a certain theming, I would not consider myself to have a “-core” aesthetic. People just add core to their theming for some reason (I know my theming has been called “overgrowncore” even though feral is just as descriptive and not a mouthful).


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 4, 2020)

Yeah the core thing is really confusing me  in new leaf everyone just said ‘check out my fairy forest town’
The themes are cute though



Mick said:


> It's actually become a running joke between me and an AC friend. Where a little tent are is tentcore. Undecorated areas become emptycore. The little square of path that doesn't have furniture on it? Parking lot core.
> 
> I guess it just doesn't fit the culture that we have here.



This is hilarious, my island is emptycore


----------



## tajikey (Dec 4, 2020)

I like to consider mine Tajikey-core. Because at the core of my island is Tajikey. That is all.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Dec 4, 2020)

I think they are basically the same themes people have always used but now we have the word core slapped on it. 

To me designing super strict on one theme is too restrictive but for other people I think it helps their creativity by giving them a leaping point for all of their designs which is cool. I kinda went small suburb with more wild hill alrea vibe for my town.


----------



## Splinter (Dec 4, 2020)

I like my island to look like it's an animal crossing island, so I'm keeping it simple with animalcrossingcore.
And I prefer to visit islands that are unaesthetically displeasing. The word "core" just means clutter I think, from what I've seen.


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 4, 2020)

I am really impressed with people who have successfully designed islands with good flow and interesting changes in elevation. That to me is more important than which 'core' they use. I've seen some famous cottagecore islands that make me feel claustrophobic because of all the clutter. 

That said, I do appreciate the rustic style of cottage and fairy themed islands. I have also really enjoyed pirate-themed islands and Halloween-themed islands. I guess I should say Halloweencore or spookycore, haha. Well I guess there is goblincore? The whole core thing is a bit silly to me. That said, I recently dicovered the whole "mori girl" thing and I'm in love with that look, especially since a lot of my clothing already is that style. I just didn't know it had a name.


----------



## Holla (Dec 4, 2020)

I agree with in others in the fact that the -core naming is rather unnecessary. I don't hate it per se but I prefer not using it. Theme and style are more obvious terms and to the point of what they mean in my opinion.

For example:
Cottagecore is "cottage styled"
Fairycore is "fairy themed" 
etc.

My island is Sailor Moon themed. Sailor Moon-core would sound super weird imo. Within my main theme I have smaller areas that go with certain characters like a sports theme, Japanese theme, garden theme, fair theme and school theme.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Dec 4, 2020)

I feel like I wanna make an island that has small parts of every major "core" that gets named, and really accentuate those themes in each small part. And obviously it'll be called corecore.


----------



## mocha. (Dec 4, 2020)

I really like cottage/fairytale styled islands! I believe the cottagecore term originated on Tumblr? I remember seeing cottagecore themed photos on there and can’t remember the term being used to describe islands on NL (correct me if I’m wrong)

ive always liked more natural looking islands though


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 4, 2020)

I just have a bit of everything. So I guess normal island since I just put out what I like and have areas I want.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Dec 4, 2020)

I don't really subscribe to these core aesthetics tbh. I just design my island in whichever way I feel like. It doesn't have any theme per se. I just create an island that encompasses me and my style


----------



## Moonlight. (Dec 4, 2020)

-core is just a way of describing aesthetics, especially popular on tumblr (kidcore, animecore, cottagecore, webcore, oddcore, etc.) and makes for a straightforward tagging system on sites like it. not entirely sure why people are acting like it's something new or negative. :v

that being said, my island doesn't really follow any set of -core style, just whatever looks simple and nice is fine by me


----------



## EmmaFrost (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm too old to refer to anything as -core. It feels like a Tumblr trend for zoomers. My island doesn't follow a set theme or aesthetic, but I really enjoy seeing islands that do follow a cohesive theme. I watch lots of island tours on Youtube and a lot of them are "fairycore" or "cottagecore" or whatever and they are beautiful


----------



## Imbri (Dec 4, 2020)

I've never really labeled my towns/island in any real fashion, other than to say that I prefer to keep things more natural and rural. I don't use a lot of paths (although I've seen some lovely ones), because it isn't to my taste. I try to create "paths" by planting trees and placing items to direct the flow.

I like to visit decorated islands, but as others have said, some of the more celebrated ones are too cluttered and confusing to me. They may make nice pictures for sharing online, but for actually playing, not so much. Still, everyone has their own thoughts on how to play their island, and it may be that some simply are looking to create a showpiece. If it makes them happy, that's all that matters.


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 4, 2020)

hmmm I guess I'm aiming for primarily cottage-core aesthetics overall? But it's gonna be a mix and match because I will also have a section of my island with more of  asian themed decors. So in the end, i just throw together what i like really. But yeah, agree that the "core" label is overused and not a necessary lingo to describe a particular theme. I think everyone just use it because it's just more trendy/hippy to say your town is "fairy core" than "fairy themed"


----------



## AssassinVicz (Dec 4, 2020)

My Island theme is based around a Pokemon/pokemon movie (Celebi). So I doubt adding core to the end of that would be appealing. Idk?

I see a lot of cottage/fairy theme islands, which look really nice. I’ve taken some inspiration from them aswell.
_However I do see a lot of islands that have stuff in every single little spot or it’s terraformed to the extreme. Which looks like a pain to walk around or play in..._


----------



## coldpotato (Dec 4, 2020)

I don't have a favorite type I guess just anything unique that you can tell a person put a lot of thought and time into I appreciate!
I really just like things that you don't see often. Sure some things are cute and nice to look at but after seeing them a million times they don't seem too interesting to look at anymore. Sometimes all it takes is putting one different item in an area to take it to another level and make it unique and I really appreciate people who do that!


----------



## Rosch (Dec 4, 2020)

Okay, a little rant here...

I think people misuse the -core tag. It's supposed to be an excessive or extreme implementation of a specific theme to the point that it's almost absurd. These are aesthetically pleasing islands that sacrificed functionality over visuals. Islands that are basically "beautifully arranged clutter' due to overboard landscaping, furniture explosion and drowning in custom designs.

Going for a certain theme doesn't necessarily warrant a -core tag. And I agree that people seem to use it only because it's trendy.

I'm not a fan of excessive designs, but I still appreciate the beauty, love, time and effort put into these islands.


----------



## Pyoopi (Dec 4, 2020)

Yeeaah.. I don't use the term core on my nouns. Not my thing, lol.

I just do what I want with no real big influences of trends.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Dec 4, 2020)

Like many here I have kind of been turned off by the overuse of ‘core’ to define style. Less because it has become a somewhat absurd and meaningless suffix (I could get behind that, I like absurdity) but more because it seems like it is taking on elitist and gate keeping implications (like if you aren’t aligning with a ‘core’ theme you aren’t creating a good island). I saw someone in another thread (don’t remember where) describe cottage core as the design used by people who have been longtime fans of animal crossing to make their island look more like authentic old school ac, as opposed to newer members of the community who prefer more modern looks. Now, of course, I think this is wrong/ inaccurate, but I feel like there are a lot of odd battles over legitimacy and authenticity and judgement that are easy to map into the ‘core‘ trends. When these ‘core’ themes become a gatekeeping test that is something I find very distasteful and it really turns me off to them.

granted, the core terms make it easier to do a social media search for design inspiration, etc, but that’s pretty much it.

in my own decorating, the terms are much too restrictive and limiting. They don’t leave a lot of room for creativity or exploration. I do think that as starting points they can be useful, but I think after a certain point they can become traps that prevent people (ie me, at least) from creating islands they really love.

final thoughts, I think it is hard to label/ define one’s own style (I am struggling to develop my wild/ Pippi Longstocking/ never land/ lost girls/ idk island right now in fact) and having labels can help when you want to find a community of people who enjoy a similar aesthetic to yourself, so I understand the appeal of such broad and simple terms from that perspective.


----------



## Uffe (Dec 4, 2020)

I don't use "core". I'm not sure why that's a thing or where it started. So if I made my island to have a certain look and it wasn't based off any "core" thing, I'd be annoyed if someone said it looked like this "core" or that "core".


----------



## cherrygirl (Dec 4, 2020)

The core thing annoys me bc there isn’t like a clear cut list. If that makes sense. I know of cottagecore but the other day I came across forest core and I’m trying to figure out the difference but honestly I think there just fancy labels people give there island to sound important.
I do use the term ...core but only bc it’s so well known now that it’s just easier to say that then, rustic overgrown hidden town/village etc.


----------



## sarosephie (Dec 4, 2020)

As much as I hate the -core addition to anything or theme, I actually really kind of like the ethereal or fairy-like atmosphere. I think it's just the cute aesthetic that I like that isn't really like a suffocating cute either. That or anything that's really super elegant and like refined. 
I think I saw somebody with an island but was themed after like French gardens and everything was like either white or pretty light colored.


----------



## maria110 (Dec 4, 2020)

I think the suffix -core gets overused nowadays.  But all the themes listed in OP can be very fun to view.  I admire people who can develop any of the primary aesthetic styles of the game really well.  Cottage, fairy, Japanese, etc.   When people have very urban looking islands, I'm a little envious.  I've tried to do towns and it just doesn't work well for me.  I do better with lots of trees.  If there's a "tree-core" or "forest-core", that's probably what I've got.

I'm not sure what this could be called without "-core".  "Arboraceous?"  or "Sylvan?"


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 4, 2020)

maria110 said:


> I'm not sure what this could be called without "-core". "Arboraceous?" or "Sylvan?"


It depends on the amount of trees and accompanying plants. If there’s a fair amount, I’d say it’s “forested”, and if it’s almost completely covered in plants  (like my island lol) it’s “feral”


----------



## sarosephie (Dec 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It depends on the amount of trees and accompanying plants. If there’s a fair amount, I’d say it’s “forested”, and if it’s almost completely covered in plants  (like my island lol) it’s “feral”


Like -ese is already an adjective.
Cottage-themed is too long xD.
More like cottagey...or something...


----------



## maria110 (Dec 4, 2020)

Maybe I'll just call it "Enchanted Forest Theme."


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 4, 2020)

Huh, I didnt know people felt so negatively about the word '-core'  It's probably semantics but when I hear '-core' I translate it to "At the heart of it". I also think about peach pits and avocado seeds for whatever reason. I don't think it's edgy or overreacting at all, and people are free to use it if it describes their gameplay best.

My favorite themes are city-themed builds, because it doesn't matter if you use the same items, as long as you have a different layout you can distinguish yourself from the rest of the city builds. It's like IRL cities where they have the same buildings but different design placements, so you can tell different cities apart. I think cottagecore and fairycore suffer the problem of things looking too much alike, it's mostly nature, trees, flowers, "The Path", and clutter. Not that I have anything against them, I just have a hard time to find something that leaves an unique impression on me with cottage- and fairycore islands.

My island is an Asian-themed city, it's like 70% urban and 30% rural. I really love anime/manga and Asian culture (being one myself) and I liked streetlamps and neon lights at night so I thought a city build was perfect for me. ~500 hours into the game and I'm enjoying my builds so far!


----------



## oranje (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm an oldie, so I don't really use -core but I don't care if others want to. My town is a crusty, rusty U.S. East Coast town, so maybe "town that's seen better days" theme? Or old fishing village theme? But it also isn't strictly that because there's also a marine laboratory and eventually some horror/cult elements. So themes can be complicated.


----------



## elphieluvr (Dec 5, 2020)

I get so suckered in by how cool city themed islands look, with the sidewalks and the paving! But in the end, I decided it just didn’t fit what I wanted to do with my island. My island doesn’t really fit a “core,” but it’s themed to the movie Frozen, and I doubt I was the only one to try that lmao.

I hadn’t even heard the term “core” to describe theming styles until ACNH came out. Am I getting old or something?

edit: oh ok it’s not just me. Phew. I’m turning 26 this month, I didn’t want to think I’ve already become out of touch with what them teens are saying these days. (Who am I kidding, I didn’t know how the cool teens talked when I was a teenager.)


----------



## xara (Dec 5, 2020)

hm. i honestly don’t think that my island falls under any of the “cores” nor do i consider them while jotting down ideas or decorating. i find myself unable to stick to just _one_ theme and so, as of right now, i’m heading towards a mixture of rustic, rainbow, celestial and enchanted vibes; my mind is always changing, though, and so it’s entirely possible that my desired aesthetic will of have changed by tomorrow.

that being said, while i’m not really bothered by the whole concept, i _do_ find myself steering clear of any islands that i find through social media; especially ones from instagram as despite how pretty they may look in pictures, a lot of them are cluttered to the point where navigation is nearly impossible, something that i just don’t have the patience for. don’t get me wrong; everyone has the right to decorate their island in whatever way will make them happy but if i’m left feeling stressed by the aspect of having to try and walk through your island, you can bet that the only place i’ll be going is back home lmao.

tldr; so uh,, i guess my preferred aesthetic is anything that isn’t cluttered.


----------



## Bugs (Dec 5, 2020)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. "Cottagecore" should be called Grannypunk. Then I'd be happy 

On topic though, my island isn't based on any aesthetic. Generally I'm going for a sort of war-torn medievalish island.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Dec 5, 2020)

I lived under a rock and didn't know the word "cottagecore" existed until I played New Horizons. I had to ask my best friend Google what it meant. 

As I don't follow fads or trends, I made my island into something I like. By most players' standards, it probably looks marginally terraformed and poorly decorated. But I like open spaces and keeping things simple and rustic, so that's the way my island will remain. 🏝


----------



## Xme (Dec 5, 2020)

I didn’t even realize this was a thing. I tried to keep mine “natural” but cozy so there’s paths and things to help get around and it’s not too crowded with stuff. I guess like a little town that’s not over populated but taken care of.


----------



## Matt0106 (Dec 5, 2020)

My island overall has a variety of aesthetics; didn't really take inspiration from anywhere. I just went with what I liked, such as a forest area, and a market place, some farm lands, waterfalls filled with star fragments, etc.


----------



## eseamir (Dec 5, 2020)

the whole -core thing doesn't honestly bother me that much, it's not really my thing but if it makes people happy to refer to their island as "fairycore" or "kidcore" then I really don't care. if you looked at my island it would probably be considered cottagecore roughly but tbh I just use items that make sense in kind of rustic natural outdoors spaces, if calling it cottagecore is going to make it more accessible and understandable to the general community then I really don't have a problem with that


----------



## a potato (Dec 6, 2020)

Mine is a a mild cottagecore town, but it’s more like forestcore. I love the look of a natural town.


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 6, 2020)

I definitely dislike the -core label, but I dislike the cottage _theme _itself even more. I don't know if its because ive seen it to often, but I just feel like its to messy to be "natural" and the colors and scattering of patterns/items just feel... off to me.
But it's also because I've seen it to much


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 6, 2020)

I really love the urban themed islands. Not for mine but to visit. And every time I visit one I feel a twang of envy (in a good way) because it looks so cool. My island is nothing special but at this point I don’t have the mental energy to redesign anything major, and I’ve made my peace with its flaws. I’m glad there are dreams to visit where I can experience all the different amazing designs others have made.


----------



## meggiewes (Dec 7, 2020)

Bugs said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again. "Cottagecore" should be called Grannypunk. Then I'd be happy
> 
> On topic though, my island isn't based on any aesthetic. Generally I'm going for a sort of war-torn medievalish island.



I mean, according to Reddit and Tumblr, there is grandmacore and on the Aesthetics List there is grandparentcore. But, I like the term "grannypunk" so much better! It makes me think of a punk rock grandma knitting colorwork hats from AlterKnits and baking devil horn cookies while listening to metal. 

I feel like Cherry, Muffy, and Tiffanny would be totally at home with grannypunk.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 7, 2020)

I don't understand people's usage of the word something-core, I get "cottage-core" because it means a collection of themes (forest, old, cottage, natural, etc), but "kid-core"? Why not just say kid themed?

Anyways, my island is tropical jungle themed (jungle-core?) and its loosely based on Hawaii! Its about 50% done so I still have a lot of areas to design but so far tropical jungle is my only theme.


----------



## lexy_ (Dec 7, 2020)

at the beginning, I really wanted to create a japanese town but I did not have enough japanese decoration/items so I just created something that I like, I really love my islande because it fits every season, I don't have to change my decoration according the season, it is a normal island with a garden, cemetery, residential quarter, a café, a camping site ^^....and I like it the way it is. but I will admit that these island core theme are really beautiful ^^


----------



## Plume (Dec 7, 2020)

I always did my own thing, but realized that my island could be described as "kidcore" after learning about the term. I think that sort of look is already native to the Animal Crossing aesthetic though.


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 7, 2020)

I think the word "cottagecore" is kind of fun/funny on purpose, because the word hardcore is kind of strong and rough (like hardcore music) but cottagecore is all about soft, sweet, cozy vibes. So that portmanteau is fun. But the "core" thing has gotten a bit out of hand now, and it kind of makes my head spin. I think the overuse of "core" and the misuse of the word "aesthetic" tend to go hand-in-hand, and it kind of chafes me a little. But only a little because it's really not that important. 

mini grammar rant:


Spoiler



aesthetic is a word that is frequently misused since it became popular. Examples:

This interior designer has a minimalist aesthetic. (proper use)
This is aesthetic. (improper)

"Aesthetic" is not really a synonym for attractive, to my taste, etc. It's a complicated word that's hard to explain but has to do with the character of a specific genre, art form, movement, etc. For example, minimalism has a specific set of values, a certain look, etc that is all under that umbrella of its aesthetic. The misuse of the word aesthetic drives me a little nuts because over time, misused/misspelled words get absorbed into the popular consciousness. This is why "irregardless" is now in the dictionary. People kept using regardless incorrectly for so long that the dictionary folks just gave up.

I know language is a living thing, but... bleh.

/rant


----------



## Nezzy (Dec 7, 2020)

I really like cottage-core, mostly because i just love the overgrown nature and witchy kinda vibe <3


----------



## twisty (Dec 8, 2020)

Oof, all this discourse around -core makes me feel old, haha. Back in my NL day you were either a fairy forest town or Aika Village adjacent, and we liked it, darn it!

Kidding, kidding!! Some people made their towns look like the moon, too.

My NH town is a vaguely haunted forest with marshy moors, a statue garden, graveyard, amphitheater, fishing pier, and peach baby farm. Soo haunted cottagecore? Wutheringheightscore? Brontecore? Idk.


----------



## --Maya-- (Dec 8, 2020)

I am trying to make a tropical paradise aesthetic, and since I suck at designing things it's really hard.


----------

